# Full Service Auto Repair in Gulf Breeze?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a full service auto repair place in Gulf Breeze? Someone who doesn't mind working to get as much as possible out of my bastard after-market warranty company (I will never buy a third party warranty again). I've got starting problems and a broken power window motor on my Colorado.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have always used the Workmans over by "The Club" to work on my stuff. They have always been good and have always charged a reasonable price. 

Their garage is not as nice as some, but I have found that I tend to get screwed by places with too nice of a garage.

Anyone who has a workplace that is too clean, doesn't do much actual work.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 Workmans


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Workmans will go out of their way to save you money and get you back on the road. A couple of years ago, he completely rebuilt a part for 80 bucks instead of buying a new one for 700 bucks. That saved us 620 bucks and the part hasn't failed since.....knock on wood.


----------

